# UTV Underground @ HL Mud Nats 2012 w/ S3 Powersports



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:woot:Thats what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love S3's work. If I lived out there or still in Ms, I would have to have them fit me out a RZR or Teryx.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Walker and I chased around the S3 crew a little on Friday night of Mudaholics a couple weekends ago.....they had some rigs out there with 34 terms under them that were SICK! They definitely break out the big guns when they show up to an event.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

the host always looked clean?! what the hell! That looked like a good time for sure worth a 10 hour drive to go ride in stuff like that


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^That was at Mud Creek, which is less than 30 minutes away from River Run (which is where Walker, Browland, and myself have posted up all the pics from Mudaholics). I'm game to go to either place, but Mud Creek is typically where you go if you want to tear your stuff up....lots of REALLY deep holes out there!


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

u guys are lucky to have places like that to ride we dont have anything like that


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

man that makes me want a rzr lol good thing i didnt see this before i bought my outlander


----------

